# New 5200: Holy WOW!



## Inspector Gadget (Apr 5, 2002)

After 4 years of saying I was going to do it, I finally bought my coveted Trek 5200. Of course, I picked it up just as our little east coast snow storm was winding down two weeks ago. It sat in my cellar for five days amidst a pool of anticipatory drool. Finally, last Wednesday, I got to take it out on its inaugural ride. I did not yet have a computer on it to gauge its speed, but I could immediately tell the difference, which was nothing short of amazing compared to my old '98 420 with 7 speeds. I felt like Lance: "no chain," at least as much as that was possible, considering I was only a few rides into a spring season following a totally dormant winter.
The bottom line is this; what an amazing freakin' ride. Everything is stock, except the saddle. I replaced it with a Serfas with a "crotch crack." Speedplay X1 pedals and Nike Poggio shoes. Fast, Fast, Fast. Agile and responsive and climbs like a dream. And with the nude carbon this year, it was definitely worth the wait. Now that I do have a computer on it, my second ride on it was 1.6 mph faster than my fastest of my short season, at a comparable distance, with more climbs.
First impression is superb. But I will not post an official review until I have at least three months under the saddle. I have high expectations...


----------



## mr moab (Mar 16, 2004)

*me too!*

I recently made the jump from mtb to road about 6 weeks ago. Ended up in the same place as you- Trek 5200. I had been using my mtb both offroad and also on the road with slicks. I knew there would be an improvement going with the road bike- but was very surprised at how much more FUN I am having now that I have the right tool for the job. 

I really do love my Trek- a perfect fit for me. I was able to immediately ride 50 miles on it without back pain, numb hands etc. LBS did a good job of working with me to get the bike set up correctly from the get-go. Along with the joys of having a bike that accelerates and climbs way better than the engine, I am finding the culture of road riding a lot of fun also. 

I have just in the past few weeks participated in some group rides Its an interesting difference, as off road riding, even in groups is very much an individual sport- where as the cooperation of a pace line on the asphalt is enjoyable, and rewording- they each have their plusses. 

Enjoy your ride, don’t let any of the petty bs about Treks or 5200’s get to you- it’s a good bike, if it fits ride it!


----------

